# 2002 7.3 F450 dump truck going to Auction



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Good afternoon fellas, the bidding ends tomorrow at 12;00

https://www.auctiontime.com/listings/trucks/auctions/online/21584707/2003-ford-f450-sd


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Good afternoon fellas, the bidding ends tomorrow at 12;00
> 
> https://www.auctiontime.com/listings/trucks/auctions/online/21584707/2003-ford-f450-sd


Linky no worky


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

thats strange, it was working for me earlier. but now it is not.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Broncslefty7 said:


> thats strange, it was working for me earlier. but now it is not.


The MOD over there probably clipped it......


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

their entire site is down, which sucks for them because they have a live auction going on currently.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Not any more....................... D'oh


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

its back up now.

bid is at 3400.00


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

'So who needs a dump ??

Not 4x4 ?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Look at pictures 4x4 shift on floor


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Curious to see where it ends. At $5,700 now with under 5 hours left. Didn’t someone here offer you 8k?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i dont believe so, it generally jumps up pretty good in the last five minutes, thats normally how it goes with auction time. i sold a bunch of stuff earlier this year and the last 5 minutes everything jumped 4-5k


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

On a Call said:


> 'So who needs a dump ??
> 
> Not 4x4 ?


Yes is it 4x4.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Bronc, will you be happy with the $7500.00 or 8K it should bring at auction. It's a good time of year to be on the market, Hopefully the snipers will bring it to 10K. Thumbs Up


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Fred, i have a firing line of snipers... i think it will get to 8k, i was ready to sell it in april but figured id get an extra grand or two to keep it until now. i origionally wanted to sell for 10-12k but lets be realistic i will certainly be happy with 8k.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bump for a nice truck

Can't believe only $8K for that setup. The 7.3L motor is worth that, bulletproof and no emissions junk. 

Good luck, I hope you get more.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks, it’s a stick and the snow flakes of today can’t drive stick...


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Thanks, it's a stick and the *snow flakes of today can't drive stick.*..


that is for sure


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I have no use for the plow or salter, but I'm tempted just for the truck to move some dirt around my property for a year or so and then sell it on. However, every time I think about bidding, the walls seem to whisper "Lorena Bobbitt."


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

its a solid truck, but i bought an international 4300 and we dont need the 40 anymore. i have no clue what you mean about lorena bobbitt?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

She's the woman who brought the verb bobbittize into the lexicon.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

idk. go bid on the truck Thumbs Up, you know you want it, its a steal lol.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, I do, but.....,

https://www.inquisitr.com/1765655/s...tt-twice-hacks-off-cheating-husbands-manhood/


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> its a solid truck, but i bought an international 4300 and we dont need the 40 anymore. i have no clue what you mean about lorena bobbitt?


Man, The honesty was good, but are you that young or just pay no mind to sick stuff lol.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> Man, The honesty was good, but are you that young or just pay no mind to sick stuff lol.


He's young Fred...I think he's around my age.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Up to $6600. (so it's on topic)

I'm definitely getting too old. I find that my cultural references to Bloom County, the Far Side, the Holy Grail, or the Bugs Bunny "What's Opera Doc?" cartoon fall flat.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> He's young Fred...I think he's around my age.


Okay, That explains that. No big thing. Come to think of it probably my young friends would not know either. Not really something you would watch on the news or leave the paper around raising a Family lol.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

6600.. wats commission to auction


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

FredG said:


> Man, The honesty was good, but are you that young or just pay no mind to sick stuff lol.


i am 27. 1990....


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

iceyman said:


> 6600.. wats commission to auction


10% which isnt too too bad, richie brothers is a few points higher.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I have no use for the plow or salter, but I'm tempted just for the truck to move some dirt around my property for a year or so and then sell it on. However, every time I think about bidding, the walls seem to whisper "Lorena Bobbitt."


Don't press your luck, You just got a early Christmas present lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> 10% which isnt too too bad, richie brothers is a few points higher.


Not bad it all, I been paying 14%


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

this PCA atlantic guy that i work with his name is sean boyle he is very good as this stuff he charges 10% over 5k 20% under 5k. i dont know what he pays auction time but it comes out of what he gets so it works well.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Their website says no buyer fees, which I assume means no commission. So 10% is a seller commission?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Broncslefty7 said:


> i am 27. 1990....


Same as me, I thought you were close.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah you have to sign up as an auctioneer and pay monthly to sell stuff on their website. i dont sell anything often so i hire sean who has a rolodex of guys looking for stuff from his auction experience over the years which helps attract buyers. he also owns a rock quarry in africa so he buys and sells a ton of stuff over there. its cheaper to buy a brand new truck over here and ship it to africa than it is to just buy the truck over there. i have a guy that works for me who has family in ghana that own a cocoa plant, he buys trucks parts and tractor trailer trucks all the time and ships it over to them.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

10% aint too bad. We go to alot of restaurant auctions and they have a buyers premium and charge the restaurant 50%! Crazy


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Do u refresh the page every 2 'mins? Lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> yeah you have to sign up as an auctioneer and pay monthly to sell stuff on their website. i dont sell anything often so i hire sean who has a rolodex of guys looking for stuff from his auction experience over the years which helps attract buyers. he also owns a rock quarry in africa so he buys and sells a ton of stuff over there. its cheaper to buy a brand new truck over here and ship it to africa than it is to just buy the truck over there. i have a guy that works for me who has family in ghana that own a cocoa plant, he buys trucks parts and tractor trailer trucks all the time and ships it over to them.


Now I see when you said I have snipers lined up. If this Sean has enough buyers.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

iceyman said:


> Do u refresh the page every 2 'mins? Lol


I would be looking at now and then, it is the season, Some contractor missed the boat and didn't find nothing and needs it they may go for it. it only takes two. I'm seeing things bring way more money now.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

7800


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

$7900.00 I could of swore somebody would go to at least 8K.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

it went to 7900 and sold. i bid 7800 to get it up a little lol. a little dissapointed but idk. it old and stick i wasnt expecting much


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

FredG said:


> $7900.00 I could of swore somebody would go to at least 8K.


i may hold it and put it in the next one.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

it did get 39,824 views though so idk.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I lived dangerously and bid $7500, as that’s all I could do and live (maybe).

Hold it??

Aren’t you committed to sell?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

sort of but theres ways around everything. guy from VA bought it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> it went to 7900 and sold. i bid 7800 to get it up a little lol. a little dissapointed but idk. it old and stick i wasnt expecting much


That's okay been doing it for years as long as you can refuse your own bid. Personally I don't like the clock resetting with a bid. It keeps the snipers from putting a substantial proxy bid.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

the problem is now i have 7k and this auction is live............................................................. and the machines are coming up if you click on the construction thread


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

FredG said:


> That's okay been doing it for years as long as you can refuse your own bid. Personally I don't like the clock resetting with a bid. It keeps the snipers from putting a substantial proxy bid.


i got the call from sean saying to stop bidding his auction time inside guy was on to me lol. i generally have 2-3 of my guys here guarding it with incremental bids.


----------



## C.green (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice truck!! who ever bought it got a steal!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> That's okay been doing it for years as long as you can refuse your own bid. Personally I don't like the clock resetting with a bid. It keeps the snipers from putting a substantial proxy bid.


I hate that on govdeals also. Cost me quite a few good deals that became insanely expensive.


----------

